# Seite in Seite?



## Martek (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe ein Problem undzwa habe ich eine Seite aufgebaut und will aus einer Anderen Seite die Informationen integrieren, weil ich nicht immer beide Seiten aktuell halten will und das so nur bei einer tun müsste. Ich habe es mit


> <? include("http://Meine Seite die ich nicht anzeigen will"); ?>


versucht aber nach dem hochladen war der Inhalt der Seite dann leer obwol die Vorschau funzte. Ich denke es liegt am T-Online Server da wie ich gehört habe er kein PHP unterstützt. Wenn ihr wisst was man da tun kann dann schreibt mir bitte! Ich danke schonmal imVorraus für die Post's...

Euer
Martek


----------



## GoLLuM (24. Oktober 2003)

du hast dir die frage gerade schon selber beantwortet: wennde deine seite bei t-online hast, und die kein PHP unterstützen, dann kannste mit dem schönen 
	
	
	



```
include "datei.endung";
```
 leider auch nix ausrichten


----------



## Martek (24. Oktober 2003)

Klar hab ich das aber ich wollte wissen ob es da keine HTML-Lösung giebt, die auch uf den T-Online Server !?


----------



## Lord-Lance (24. Oktober 2003)

Probiers mit einem iFrame
Inof dazu gibts hier


----------

